# Best notation software to use with third party libraries?



## Composer 2021 (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm wondering which notation software is the best and/or easiest to work with sample libraries. I have Finale and it is obviously not made for this at all. I'm mostly looking at Dorico and Notion. My most-needed features are the ability to make articulation sets that correspond with notation articulations, and the ability to set custom negative-delay values on each instrument or articulation so it sounds synced properly. The quality of the built-in software libraries are also a factor.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 13, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> I'm wondering which notation software is the best and/or easiest to work with sample libraries. I have Finale and it is obviously not made for this at all. I'm mostly looking at Dorico and Notion. My most-needed features are the ability to make articulation sets that correspond with notation articulations, and the ability to set custom negative-delay values on each instrument or articulation so it sounds synced properly. The quality of the built-in software libraries are also a factor.


None offer very good built-in libraries, but they are not terrible either. Without a doubt, the easiest one is Dorico in terms of flexibility and tools. I don't understand the "negative-delay" question, but you can easily select a single part and offset playback forward or backward.


----------



## JJP (Jan 13, 2022)

For people using Finale I always recommend looking at NotePerformer. It's nowhere near as good a sequencing something with a decent library, but the ease of use is spectacular and the quality is far beyond anything built-in. I sometime use it to give quick audio of orchestrations to clients before something is recorded live.


----------



## andyhy (Jan 13, 2022)

I can only comment on Dorico as I have no experience of using other notation software or NotePerformer. The built-in library, HALion Sonic SE, that comes with Dorico is OK but in the main I use Dorico with external libraries from OT, CSS and Spitfire. I've created expression maps, playback templates and custom techniques for most of them. I'm still relatively new at this so I defer to others with more experience of the alternatives. FYI I've just upgraded from Dorico 3.5 Pro to Dorico 4 Pro. Dorico offers a 30 free trial which would allow you to experiment with the full version. The SE version is free but only allows for two players. The Elements version, a step down from Pro, now has a 24 player limit. Pro is unlimited. Probably a good idea to try the 30-day trial offer. I'm still trying to get my head around the negative delay issue but in principle the smaller the asio buffer size you set the shorter the delay. I would say you're better off looking at the DAW features of Dorico and adjusting the notes to overcome delay issues for individual instruments. Natively I don't think any notation software can meet totally your needs in this area so the Dorico piano roll feature is probably the area to check out. Thanks to its DAW features imho this puts Dorico ahead of many of its rivals.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 13, 2022)

Negative delay (maybe I'm staying it wrong) is when you program the plugin to start -xx milliseconds so that the instruments do not lag behind the tempo, since some libraries are programmed to have more realistic note starts that begin before the notes achieve their full value.


----------



## dtoub (Jan 13, 2022)

For Finale, I highly recommend NotePerformer (some quirks with strings but in general really great) and Garritan Personal Orchestra 5. Both have their own advantages and disadvantages. For most things I prefer NotePerformer but when it comes to strings, especially when glissandi are involved or when a less vigorous stringed instrument is desired, GPO tends to work better for me. There are also many more good pianos in GPO5 than in NotePerformer (which only has one piano and it’s kinda meh).


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 13, 2022)

Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 basically comes with Finale. And no, I don't want to keep using it. It sounds extremely dated. The Concert D piano is the best part about it.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 13, 2022)

Haven't made up my mind about NotePerformer yet. I would rather spend the money on a notation software that can handle my premium libraries.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 13, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Negative delay (maybe I'm staying it wrong) is when you program the plugin to start -xx milliseconds so that the instruments do not lag behind the tempo, since some libraries are programmed to have more realistic note starts that begin before the notes achieve their full value.


Yes you can do that, but you have to do it manually i.e. by ear. However, the developers have said they're adding this feature at some point.


----------



## dtoub (Jan 13, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 basically comes with Finale. And no, I don't want to keep using it. It sounds extremely dated. The Concert D piano is the best part about it.


Actually, no it does not. There are indeed GPO sounds included with Finale, but they are pretty “ringarde” (basic) and are not at all as good as the GPO5 library for purchase. Whether or not one considers it “dated” is in the ear of the beholder. At the time, GPO5 made a huge difference for me in terms of the quality of my audio files from Finale. NotePerformer took it to the next level, but in practice, there are scores of mine that are better with GPO5, and those that are better with NotePerformer. And I also use Reason 10 for some things since their pianos, electronic organs (I have an awesome farfisa rack extension that was well worth the 50 bucks I paid for it) etc also are useful at times.


----------



## dtoub (Jan 13, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Haven't made up my mind about NotePerformer yet. I would rather spend the money on a notation software that can handle my premium libraries.


What’s so special about those libraries that they can’t be “handled” by Finale, Sibelius or Dorico or anything else? Just curious-not judging.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 13, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Yes you can do that, but you have to do it manually i.e. by ear. However, the developers have said they're adding this feature at some point.


The developers of which software?


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 13, 2022)

dtoub said:


> What’s so special about those libraries that they can’t be “handled” by Finale, Sibelius or Dorico or anything else? Just curious-not judging.


Finale's playback engine has trouble with non-Garritan libraries and the articulation set programming interface is very messy.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 13, 2022)

I would suggest downloading Dorico 4 SE which is free and see what you think:









Dorico SE: Free Music Notation Software


Including many of the same powerful tools that professionals rely on, Dorico SE is the perfect start for your score. Download Dorico SE now for free!




www.steinberg.net





Also, watch the whirlwind Dorico release video from yesterday and see how you like the look and feel:


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 13, 2022)

Also, if you have an iPad, the base version of Dorico is free, then you can go up from there:


https://apps.apple.com/us/app/dorico-compose-music/id1556625090


----------



## Bollen (Jan 14, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> The developers of which software?


Dorico


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 14, 2022)

Trying the NotePerformer trial in Finale, and…every sound plays back as a trumpet no matter what I press (even after assigning NP’s sounds and double checking them). This shouldn’t be possible. Finale is a glitchy mess that I’m growing more tired of every day.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 14, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Trying the NotePerformer trial in Finale, and…every sound plays back as a trumpet no matter what I press (even after assigning NP’s sounds and double checking them). This shouldn’t be possible. Finale is a glitchy mess that I’m growing more tired of every day.


I would suggest you try NP in Dorico - think both have trials so no cost to you to try.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 15, 2022)

DORICO...basically a Midi DAW with a fantastic score editor as it's front end. With the expression maps you can tell it to play any articulation you want at a specific point in the score using musical terms and or symbols. The midi editor is pretty comprehensive

best

e


----------



## dtoub (Jan 15, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Trying the NotePerformer trial in Finale, and…every sound plays back as a trumpet no matter what I press (even after assigning NP’s sounds and double checking them). This shouldn’t be possible. Finale is a glitchy mess that I’m growing more tired of every day.


Read the manual (https://noteperformer.com/media/NotePerformer - Users Guide.pdf). That’s very well documented and is not a fault of Finale’s.

The brass/trumpet sound (default sound) occurs when there is no MIDI patch assigned from Finale. Could you please check if "_Send patches to MIDI Device on Playback_" is selected?

https://noteperformer.com/?page=support_finale#3485933993

also make sure you run Reassign Playback Sounds.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 15, 2022)

I got NotePerformer to work on Finale. I wasn't following every step on their list that pops up when you open up the plugin. It's strange how much extra work there is. Every other plugin just worked automatically when I loaded it.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 15, 2022)

I love Dorico, upgraded to Dorico 4 this week, like many of the people here, I guess. 
As mentioned above Dorico works with expression maps, which can be downloaded from Steinberg's website, or from the website of developers, like VSL. 
It's not as tweakable as a DAW, but it does a very good job at playback. 
Another option could be Notion together with Studio One, as they work very well together, plus Studio One's score editor is Notion 'light'. The advantage is that you can work with notation in Notion and make playback top in Studio One. The downside is that you need two different programs to get where you want, in Dorico everything is combined, but bringing playback to a level like a DAW is more difficult.


----------



## AndrewY (Jan 15, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> I love Dorico, upgraded to Dorico 4 this week, like many of the people here, I guess.
> As mentioned above Dorico works with expression maps, which can be downloaded from Steinberg's website, or from the website of developers, like VSL.
> It's not as tweakable as a DAW, but it does a very good job at playback.
> Another option could be Notion together with Studio One, as they work very well together, plus Studio One's score editor is Notion 'light'. The advantage is that you can work with notation in Notion and make playback top in Studio One. The downside is that you need two different programs to get where you want, in Dorico everything is combined, but bringing playback to a level like a DAW is more difficult.


Agree with you with Notion. Once you figure out how to setup rulesets in Notion, you can get almost as good of playback with a sample library as Dorico. Notion needs to improve the way to adjust the midi for individual notes though.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 15, 2022)

NotePerformer's timbre is so interesting. It half sounds pretty realistic and half sounds like a 90s Nintendo 64 soundfont. Lol.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 15, 2022)

Dorico is clearly the future, and there are expression maps to make it work with a few select libraries. If your libraries aren't among them, you can build your own expression maps. But woe be unto you if you have to do this. Perhaps in time, more expression maps will be released.


----------



## dtoub (Jan 16, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> I got NotePerformer to work on Finale. I wasn't following every step on their list that pops up when you open up the plugin. It's strange how much extra work there is. Every other plugin just worked automatically when I loaded it.


Yes, I made a lot of mistakes when I started using NotePerformer in Finale, but part of it is that NP has to work with various programs, and it sounds like its formal support for Dorico is still a work in progress. It does a poor job with glissandi in Finale (which is a known issue) and I still sometimes forget to set up one or two things in old scores to enable NotePerformer to function correctly.


----------



## DCPImages (Jun 22, 2022)

StaffPad has good built in sounds and offers excellent instruments from Spitfire, Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools for purchase from their store.The interface is very intuitive, but you do need to use a touch screen (ipad or MS Surface) as pen entry is used to enter notes.
DP


----------



## cmillar (Jun 23, 2022)

I would say that it all depends on what your 'end result' will be.

If you are using a notation program and just need to hear what you're composing being played back to you in order to check notes, harmony, etc. etc., then NotePerformer is perfectly fine. 

You can even 'polish up' the final score with NotePerformer and give a wonderful demo to anybody that needs it. 

I use Sibelius, and NotePerformer is great. Always works, never a hassle. You can fine tune a of the playback within Sibelius itself, using special NotePerformer plugins, or by getting the amazing 'Graphical Tools 2' plugin that lets you edit your score like as in a decent MIDI note editor for even finer detailed playback.

You want to save hundreds of dollars and hundreds of hours of time? Then I suggest getting NotePerformer and learn how to use it and then just get down to work instead of spending your life tinkering away forever with multiple third-party packages.


----------



## Rob (Jun 23, 2022)

cmillar said:


> I would say that it all depends on what your 'end result' will be.
> 
> If you are using a notation program and just need to hear what you're composing being played back to you in order to check notes, harmony, etc. etc., then NotePerformer is perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me check out GMT, never did I hear of them, may be very useful


----------



## cmillar (Jun 25, 2022)

Here's a look at Graphical Midi Tools 2:









Graphical MIDI Tools 2 is a major upgrade to the DAW-like plug-in for Sibelius - Scoring Notes


Graphical MIDI Tools for Sibelius has been completely overhauled as an application that runs within Sibelius to provide a piano roll window.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------

